
Slack for YC S18 applicants - andyhappy
About 100 of us were in a chat group when notifications went out last night and many people said having a community was very helpful.<p>Now there&#x27;s a slack channel for the next batch of YC applicants.<p>yc218.slack.com
======
andyhappy
Hi everyone, please just email me to ask for an invitation link.

Please make subject= "YC s18 slack"

andy@salesget.io

[https://join.slack.com/t/ycs18/signup](https://join.slack.com/t/ycs18/signup)

